# I need your help



## Nafis (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I am new to this site, I do live and work in Dallas Texas, I recently decide to study for my HVAC licenses, I do have about 2 years of work experience, we did mostly residential change out and repair . In Texas, you have to have 3years of field training before you sit for the exam. I have about a year to prepare for my test. My question where do I start? What books do I have to study? Is there HVAC code book I should have ? I am counting on your help and appreciate your taking the time to answer my questions.

Thank you All


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Go to Contractortalk.com, DIYCHAT.com, both are sister sites to here. Look for user Doc Holiday, he is from texas also, and can probably tell you.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi there. While I myself do not hold a contractor's license I have worked here in Houston in this trade for 12 years now. 

First you need to be state registered as an air conditioning and refrigeration service technician. Not expensive, $30 or $40 to first apply and then $20 or $30 once a year to renew. You need 3 proven years in the field within the last 5 years which Texas will check. 

I would recommend going to any local supply house and finding literature. If you have a Century up there they should have something to lead you in the right direction up to and including the names of schools that give 3 day prep course on the test. These preps are no joke. They are all day for three days and cover a lot of ground, including business and taxes. They are not cheap either, ranging from $500.00 to over a grand. From what I've heard the business and tax assessments are hardest part of the the state exam, not the actual hvac knowledge.

Also you will have to know chillers even though you may not ever work on them or have never in the past, also covered in these prep courses. 

There are very few contractors that I know of who have not taken these prep courses and even with them have not passed the state exam until their third or fourth attempt. Now you have a year to study so stand to get it your first time around, with that verifiable employment of three years. 

If I were in your shoes, I'd go ahead and find a state exam preparation course and take it now. This way you'd have the practice test under your belt and a year to really buckle down. I do believe that when you pay for the prep courses the books are yours to keep. Call and find out for sure, though. 

This is where you register and can also find out more on the test. I hope I helped and good luck!

http://www.license.state.tx.us/


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Doc.


----------

